# How to bypass the screen lock on my new itouch



## Jspak (Nov 12, 2009)

i just recently purchased an iPod Touch g1 on ebay. it was in great condition and eventually powered up just fine. (it was in 'super-dead mode') it came-to, and i got a password screen!

It says i need to put the password in, even if the ipod is off i doesnt work, i just want to restore it. i took it to the local mac store (sort of a miniature mac store), and he tried restoring it in DFU mode, but it didn't work. the nearest mac store that will reflash it is a two and a half hour drive away, and i'm definitely not buying the gas to go that far. 

is there a hack or something i can download or get the link to so i can reflash it myself?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Jspak, and welcome to TSG.

You may want to review this site's rules before making any more posts.



> *Passwords - *Please do not ask for assistance with forgotten passwords and/or bypassing them. As there is no way to verify the actual situation and/or intentions, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.


Have you tried contacting the seller to get the password?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi Jspak
We cannot help here to by pass passwords
closing thread

go back to the seller on ebay and ask for password.


----------

